# Chop Saw Repair



## Monk (Feb 11, 2017)

Actually I finished this a while back but just found the pics. I bought a carbide aluminum cutting blade for my Delta 36-220 chop saw for cutting stock for projects. It worked great until I miscalculated the overlap required for the stock I was cutting (the saw came with rubberized plastic fences and a plastic table insert around the blade). The cut off end of the inch and a quarter square stock bound between the blade and the less than rigid fence, shot out the back, off the closed metal overhead door, the ceiling, and finally the carbon fiber intake cover on the one off hand hammered aluminum tank on my Ducati. After I had depleted my reservoir of colorful expletives and had time to be thankful it was the tank and not my head it last banked off of, I decided to replace the now broken fence and plastic table insert with aluminum (the insert had melted when I cut some heavy steel tubing with a fiber cut-off blade to roll my mill in place when the forklift wouldn't go under the door).




After cutting the fences out of quarter inch x three inch stock, drilling, countersinking and mounting them, I roughed out the 3/16th's aluminum table insert on my wood bandsaw, and sized it to fit the slot on the mill.


Next, I taped the original to the aluminum piece, and radius-ed it on the disc sander and slotted and drilled it in the milling vise. I faced the insert with a fly cutter to pretty it up.


Here it is all tightened down.


----------



## Plum Creek (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## brino (Oct 29, 2017)

Great Upgrade!
-brino


----------



## dlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice where is this mill,


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry about your tank.. That had to hurt.
Looks like a nice upgrade.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

The calamity I see will be the board underneath getting burnt and catching fire. Metal chips get hot.


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 30, 2017)

OK, everybody is missing the important stuff here.

What model / year Ducati do you have and did it get hurt? Pictures please!!
(I ride a Duc, but no hand hammered tank. Just an old boring Multistrada)


----------



## Monk (Nov 3, 2017)

dlane said:


> Nice where is this mill,


dlane: Sorry for the late reply. I've attached a picture of the Jhead next to the Cutmaster lathe. I have some serious bandsaw envy! would love to have your DoAll, but there is very little space left in this nearly 100 year old garage.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 3, 2017)

See. Right there. He is teasing us again.
"I've attached a picture of the Jhead next to the Cutmaster lathe."
But not a word about the bike in the foreground. Is that the Ducati (doesn't look like it but . . .)? Back up a little and give us a look at the mill and the bike!
PS Nice picture on the wall. Not often you see a motorcycle in a drift leaned over like that!
Oh yeah. Your mill looks pristine too.


----------



## Monk (Nov 3, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> OK, everybody is missing the important stuff here.
> 
> What model / year Ducati do you have and did it get hurt? Pictures please!!
> (I ride a Duc, but no hand hammered tank. Just an old boringMultistrada)


Hi Groundhog. It's a Monster. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It's pretty old now (94). A low-side with only cosmetic damage totaled it several years back, so I took the money and and applied it toward modifications. One thing led to another: 944cc kit, Nichols aluminum clutch basket and flywheel, titanium timing pulleys, Keihin 39mm flat-slide carbs, 749S front forks and carbon fiber fender, carbon rear fender, MPL billet clutch pressure plate and cover, Barnett aluminum clutch stack, Earls stainless brake and oil lines, aluminum tank and seat cowl, CycleCat rear-sets, Machessini magnesium wheels off of a racing 888, Penske clicker shock, and a billet aluminum shock mount, AutoMeter electronic gauges, upgraded Brembo Brakes and reservoirs, Ducati Performance 50mm stainless exhaust, Arrow titanium steering damper, eliminated the air/battery box and replaced with a tigged up aluminum one and pod air filters. It all started with a license relocation kit an sorta got out of hand  . About ten years in the making. The Multistrada looks like a ton of fun, but I'm 5'5" and would need a stepladder to mount. I attached a pic of the Monster


----------



## Monk (Nov 3, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> See. Right there. He is teasing us again.
> "I've attached a picture of the Jhead next to the Cutmaster lathe."
> But not a word about the bike in the foreground. Is that the Ducati (doesn't look like it but . . .)? Back up a little and give us a look at the mill anItd the bike!
> PS Nice picture on the wall. Not often you see a motorcycle in a drift leaned over like that!
> Oh yeah. Your mill looks pristine too.


The bike in the foreground is my 1970 Triumph Bonneville. It's the reason I started to learn machining. I bought the lathe to start turning stainless nuts and bolts for it. It's cylinder studs most all of the other bolts are stainless now. I posted a thread a while back on the stainless chain adjusters I made for it. Here's a pic


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 3, 2017)

One great joy in my life was motorcycling, had a brand new Suzuki ts400 in 1976 . I loved that baby use to ride to work and trail hop when I could. Even tho she kicked one cold morning and broke my foot , cost me eight weeks pay. I had to trade her to get my first lathe , a Sheldon . Few years later I lost my movement to be able and ride . But I loved motorcycling , started with an old minibike , then a mini cycle . You guys with good health don't know what your missing till you lose it.


----------



## Monk (Nov 3, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> One great joy in my life was motorcycling, had a brand new Suzuki ts400 in 1976 . I loved that baby use to ride to work and trail hop when I could. Even tho she kicked one cold morning and broke my foot , cost me eight weeks pay. I had to trade her to get my first lathe , a Sheldon . Few years later I lost my movement to be able and ride . But I loved motorcycling , started with an old minibike , then a mini cycle . You guys with good health don't know what your missing till you lose it.





Silverbullet said:


> One great joy in my life was motorcycling, had a brand new Suzuki ts400 in 1976 . I loved that baby use to ride to work and trail hop when I could. Even tho she kicked one cold morning and broke my foot , cost me eight weeks pay. I had to trade her to get my first lathe , a Sheldon . Few years later I lost my movement to be able and ride . But I loved motorcycling , started with an old minibike , then a mini cycle . You guys with good health don't know what your missing till you lose it.


S


Silverbullet said:


> One great joy in my life was motorcycling, had a brand new Suzuki ts400 in 1976 . I loved that baby use to ride to work and trail hop when I could. Even tho she kicked one cold morning and broke my foot , cost me eight weeks pay. I had to trade her to get my first lathe , a Sheldon . Few years later I lost my movement to be able and ride . But I loved motorcycling , started with an old minibike , then a mini cycle . You guys with good health don't know what your missing till you lose it.


Sorry to hear that Silverbullet. My first bike was a new 1972 CB350 that I rode from Columbus, OH to Key West, FL that summer with a backpack pup tent and a sleeping bag. One of the best 3 weeks of my life! I was 20 years old and had been riding a series of my fathers bikes since I was 12, so I was pretty experienced by then. Fortunately I still at 65 I still have the ability to ride when I can.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 3, 2017)

Silverbullet, guys I know that had 400 Suzukis (including my TS400) took the kick starters off and just push started them. I learned that earlier with a BSA 441 Victor Leg Breaker - which sent me over the bars more than once.
Monk, you can never tell where a license plate relocation kit will lead. Looks like you've done a super job on both bikes. Both look meticulously detailed and maintained. The Duc definitely has what it takes to make it very special - and the Bonnie is just special period. I had a BSA Lightening (BSA's single carb version of the Bonnie).
My motorcycle life started with a Cushman scooter and a street-legal Lil Indian mini bike with a 8hp go-kart engine on it. Both before I had a drivers license. Left home after being factory trained by Honda (motorcycle) and Harley Davidson for a 2 week vacation on the back of a H-D Low Rider but didn't get back home for 2 1/2 years and never did get to my original destination. When I did get back home I had already started a new career in the ski business - go figure. Never been without a bike since that Cushman though!
Monk, I'm just 5'8" 69 years old, with a metal left hip and bad back. I put tall bikes (like the last few; a KLR 650, YZF 400, KTM 640 and KTM 990) on the side stand and climb on the left foot peg and mount them like a horse. I have to slide over and do 1 cheek, 1 foot stops. A good friend said I look pretty good riding a bike "until we see you get on and off"!!
I could talk motorcycles for hours and hours, but I guess this is a machining forum. Sorry (not really) to hi-jack the "What did you do today" thread.


----------

